
Penguin swims 5,000 miles every year to see man who saved his life - snadahalli
http://metro.co.uk/2016/03/09/penguin-swims-5000-miles-every-year-for-reunion-with-the-man-who-saved-his-life-5741518/
======
akavel
It's sweet and cute and I really loved the story, but I must admit I'm not
really sure how this qualifies as _hacker_ news?

~~~
dang
HN is for anything that gratifies intellectual curiosity.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
SixSigma
Penguin already swam 5,00 miles every year, now calls in on man while he's
there.

~~~
benten10
Haha, love it! There's definitely a space for forced animal anthromorphization
humor. Smart, funny books! Like Madagascar, et al. but adults.

In this case, for example, the first 95% of the story would be from a touching
documentary-type narrative, about how smart, thoughtful, loyal etc. penguins
are. In the end, we find out Penguin newspapers all have headlines like
"Penguin swims 5,00 miles for other personal reasons, calls in on man while
he's there. Is treated as a goddam hero" etc.

------
iamthepieman
Just finished reading this book[0] to my kids last night. I wonder: are
penguin's social groups especially prone to this kind of interspecies bonding
or is this just a one in a billion fluke?

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Popper%27s_Penguins](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Popper%27s_Penguins)

------
danparsonson
Gentle reminder: The Metro is a sister newspaper to the Daily Mail (which is a
trashy UK tabloid, well known for regularly "reporting" about new things that
cause cancer)

~~~
ucaetano
But the original news is from Globo, Brazil's largest TV network.

------
dennisnedry
Just goes to show you how far a little compassion goes.

------
dogma1138
The title should be a penguin swims 5000 miles to see an odd looking penguin
who happens to be a human.

------
SideburnsOfDoom
That and the guy feeds him.

